# Gaskets!



## taylorjones_11 (Jun 19, 2013)

Well I did a reseal of my engine back in the summer. It was leaking oil like a siv, and I decided to pull it out, check the clutch and put all new gaskets. I don't think I missed a single one. Fortunately it didn't leak after we got it all back together. I drove it happily and spirited until one day I noticed a valve train chirp. Pulled the driver head and had a bad lifter and turns out the cam is bad. My question is since I resealed the motor, valve covers, timing covers, front timing seal, are all those one time use, or are will I be able to use them again? at the most I've put 2000 miles on the car since I installed the gaskets new. Head gaskets are a must I know that, but what about the others?


----------

